# front grip checkering



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

im the proud new owner of a Stainless Colt XSE Government...what do you guys think about checkering on the front grip...a necessity? im going to dump the stock mainspring housing since it looks like its plastic, and im not sure if i want a stainless blank so i can match the front and back checkering.... or just buy one i like and dont worry about the front?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Texture does make for a more sure grip, as your gun is stainless you really don't need to pay for refinishing so that's a bonus. Before you go that route you may want to check out some Hogue wrap around grips with the finger grooves. Kind of the same effect at a cost of $20.00 vs $200ish


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I disagree with VAMarine, to some extent.
Yes, a roughened (checkered or stippled) front strap is a very good thing. Yes, a roughened (checkered or stippled, not merely grooved) mainspring housing is a very good thing. But, no, roughened or textured side grip panels are not a good thing, so stay away from Hogue or Pachmayer wrap-around grips.
Your firing grip on a Government Model (1911) depends almost exclusively upon your hand's firm contact with both front strap and mainspring housing. Contact with the side panels is relatively of much less importance.
Further, to manipulate the pistol's magazine release you must rotate the pistol in your hand somewhat, so your thumb can reach it. Textured side panels impede this movement, so those panels should remain smooth.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks...i think ill just buy a blank steel housing and stipple it and the front strap... i love this freaking gun and i havnt even shot it yet!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have front strap texturing on both of mine, but I still like the pachmeyer grips the best..

Put these on your gun and no need to worry about doing anything else to the front strap


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats trob_205 on your new 1911 purchase! Its a great platform in function and aesthetics.

I guess to each their own, but I prefer coarse, sharp front strap checkering (20 Lines per inch or LPI) and coarse mainspring housing checkering. It keeps my traction up. I also prefer agressive grips. When I over squeeze the gun, I have a tendency to pull shots off my point of aim. Having more aggressive checkering and grips allow me to maintain control with out having a death grip.

Some 1911 shooters put skate board tape on the front strap to aid in the traction department. Houge finger groove grips are another alternative as is the smoother pachmeyers as Ship has on his pistols. Pachmeyers are my least favorite, but this is a very subjective thing and you must go with what works for you.

For me there is no room for anything other than 20LPI checkering treatment.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

buck-boost said:


> For me there is no room for anything other than 20LPI checkering treatment.


I had a TRP with it. It is damn sharp, but you do get used to it after a couple of range trips - if you handle the gun a lot in the beginning, your fingers get used to it and it doesn't hurt anymore.

I still didn't like it that much. And, you have to get a real good grip on the gun before you squeeze it to hold in a firing stance. It's harder to shift your grip on the 20 LPI (skin doesn't want to slide across those sharp points quite as easily as it does on 25 or 30 LPI) - you have to loosen your hand more, because its so sticky.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> It's harder to shift your grip on the 20 LPI (skin doesn't want to slide across those sharp points quite as easily as it does on 25 or 30 LPI) -you have to loosen your hand more, because its so sticky.


Thats the idea! I don't want the gun moving around when I have my grip tightened up.

I have tough hands due to my line of work, so the sharp checkering really works for me.

There is no substitute for a quality checkering job IMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I liked it for range shooting. But in a self defense situation - when I grab my gun from my holster, my hand may adjust it's position as needed as I am bringing the gun up. With the 20 LPI, I can't get my optimal grip position that quickly because my hand can't shift as easily.

You may find otherwise, but just my observation


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I am a cheap bastard sometimes, so I picked up some 3M grip/anti-slip tape from my local hardware store. It adheres very well and the grips help hold it in place too. This cost about $6 and have enough left over to do 8-10 more guns. Had a chance to try it out last weekend and it did it's job.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is that the same stuff as "skateboard tape"?
Some people have used that, to good effect.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is that the same stuff as "skateboard tape"?
> Some people have used that, to good effect.


It's similar, but I am led to believe that the 3M brand is much more durable and lasts longer (being in the cabinet business for 10 years I have become very familiar with abrasives and brands). It's one of those things you have to feel to tell the difference. The backing and glue is awesome on comercial 3M products. When I compare the face (abrasive surface) to "skateboard tape" the 3M has larger particles. The exact name of what I have is Safety Walk Outdoor Strips 3M part #7639NA. You can buy by the roll 180" or in strips 9in (6 pcs.) long and is 2" wide.

I don't know what it will do to a finish, but I will let you all know in a few months (+/-?) when I replace it. If I was woried about the finish on this one I may not have done it.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

i got a stainless blank main spring housing and im going to have the gunsmith at the shop hand stiple it...front strap, mainspring hosuing, and maybe even thr front of the trigger guard... i also got an ed brown high beavertail rear safety too ill post up b4 and after pics when its all done...so far soo good with the colt...400 rounds a zero malfunctions with no gunsmithing...straight from the factory...and ive also recently received a don hume IWB open top holster and its no with me every day...needless to say i love this gun


----------

